# Perth Brewday > Sunday 20th April 2008



## randyrob (6/3/08)

Hey Guys,

looks like Ken aka GMK is heading over to Perth in April would like to catch up with the AHB crew over here, what better opportunity than a brewday you say? none!

The date is Sunday 20th April. at this stage everything else is flexible, what we brew and how we brew it etc so throw it out there if u want?

I'm located in East Victoria Park, there is a bus stop at the end of the street, the train station isn't too far away and there is plenty of parking in the park up the road.

i should even have the shed renovation finished by then, i've got a keg if IPA waiting to be run through the randall the enamel animal 


if you would like to rock up, could you please add you nickname to the list so i can PM you with the details

Cheers Rob.


----------



## randyrob (6/3/08)

1.) Randyrob
2.) GMK
3.)
4.)
5.)
6.)
7.)
8.)
9.)
10.)


----------



## Goat (6/3/08)

1.) Randyrob
2.) GMK
3.) Goat
4.)
5.)
6.)
7.)
8.)
9.)
10.)


----------



## kook (6/3/08)

1.) Randyrob
2.) GMK
3.) Goat
4.) kook
5.)
6.)
7.)
8.)
9.)
10.)

Well at Darryn's we used 1 bag of malt, mine we used 2, natural progression is now 4 bags? :lol:


----------



## Goat (6/3/08)

hmm nice idea kook. We could go something clever like a Fibonacci Brew; 0, 1, 1, 2, 3, 5....


----------



## Asher (6/3/08)

1.) Randyrob
2.) GMK
3.) Goat
4.) kook
5.) Asher
6.)
7.)
8.)
9.)
10.)

Since GMK loves his dispensing gear. How about brewday and inaugural Keg-on-athon!! ...So wheel out your party setups!


----------



## randyrob (6/3/08)

how about we have a grain sack race in the park up the road, 
the winner gets to take home a fresh wort cube from the brewday?

i was originally going to do a homegrown hop ale but don't think i have enough hops for 4 bags of grain


----------



## brendanos (6/3/08)

1.) Randyrob
2.) GMK
3.) Goat
4.) kook
5.) Asher
6.) brendanos
7.)
8.)
9.)
10.)

Hey Rob what varieties are you growing? Reckon you've got enough for flavour/aroma?


----------



## randyrob (6/3/08)

i've got columbus, chinhook, cluster, goldings & wertemberger. i'd say they will be ready for picking in the next couple of weeks so i'll know the yield then.

perhaps if we flick rupert a PM he might be able to supply us with enough fresh hops for our needs?


----------



## Kai (6/3/08)

1.) Randyrob
2.) GMK
3.) Goat
4.) kook
5.) Asher
6.) brendanos
7.) kai
8.)
9.)
10.)


----------



## BigAl (6/3/08)

1.) Randyrob
2.) GMK
3.) Goat
4.) kook
5.) Asher
6.) brendanos
7.) kai
8.) Bigal
9.)
10.)


----------



## hughman666 (6/3/08)

BigAl said:


> 1.) Randyrob
> 2.) GMK
> 3.) Goat
> 4.) kook
> ...


----------



## dig (6/3/08)

1.) Randyrob
2.) GMK
3.) Goat
4.) kook
5.) Asher
6.) brendanos
7.) kai
8.) Bigal
9.) hughman666
10.)DiG (if wifey is in Canada).


----------



## randyrob (6/3/08)

1.) Randyrob
2.) GMK
3.) Goat
4.) kook
5.) Asher
6.) brendanos
7.) kai
8.) Bigal
9.) hughman666
10.) DiG (if wifey is in Canada).
11.) PistolPatch*
12.) 
13.)
14.)
15.)
16.)
17.)
18.)
19.)
20.)

*On the condition that Pat doesn't touch the exchange students next door to me :unsure:


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (6/3/08)

randyrob said:


> 1.) Randyrob
> 2.) GMK
> 3.) Goat
> 4.) kook
> ...


----------



## Batz (6/3/08)

Just keep the kids off the roof ok?






Have a good one Kenny I wish i could be there :icon_cheers: 

Batz


----------



## Kai (6/3/08)

1.) Randyrob
2.) GMK
3.) Goat
4.) kook
5.) Asher
6.) brendanos
7.) kai
8.) Bigal
9.) hughman666
10.) DiG (if wifey is in Canada).
11.) PistolPatch*
12.)Vlad the Pale Aler 
13.)the exchange students next door
14.)
15.)
16.)
17.)
18.)
19.)
20.)


----------



## faryg (6/3/08)

1.) Randyrob
2.) GMK
3.) Goat
4.) kook
5.) Asher
6.) brendanos
7.) kai
8.) Bigal
9.) hughman666
10.) DiG (if wifey is in Canada).
11.) PistolPatch*
12.)Vlad the Pale Aler 
13.)the exchange students next door
14.) faryg
15.)
16.)
17.)
18.)
19.)
20.)


----------



## GMK (6/3/08)

Mate - most excellent....

Since my Fav style is Barley Wine - (Big, Bold, Beautiful & gets better with Maturation  will you be brewing a Big Arsed Barley Wine on the Day...

C'mon - you know you want to...

Happy to help with recipes if you want some....


----------



## big d (6/3/08)

WORK- I hate it.It ruins brew days.I fly out the day after GMK gets into Perth.
Another one i will miss out on.
Anyway have a great day when it comes around.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (6/3/08)

big d said:


> WORK- I hate it.It ruins brew days.I fly out the day after GMK gets into Perth.
> Another one i will miss out on.
> Anyway have a great day when it comes around.
> 
> ...




maybe the brewdays _are_ organised around your FIFO roster :lol:


----------



## big d (6/3/08)

It has crossed my mind Vlad but i know you guys wouldnt do that! Would you.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## RobB (6/3/08)

1.) Randyrob
2.) GMK
3.) Goat
4.) kook
5.) Asher
6.) brendanos
7.) kai
8.) Bigal
9.) hughman666
10.) DiG (if wifey is in Canada).
11.) PistolPatch*
12.)Vlad the Pale Aler 
13.)the exchange students next door
14.) faryg
15.) Malty Cultural
16.)
17.)
18.)
19.)
20.)

Sounds interesting. I've never seen brewing performed without a bag before. h34r: 

The list is getting quite long. Will there be enough exchange students for everyone?

Cheers,

Rob


----------



## ausdb (7/3/08)

1.) Randyrob
2.) GMK
3.) Goat
4.) kook
5.) Asher
6.) brendanos
7.) kai
8.) Bigal
9.) hughman666
10.) DiG (if wifey is in Canada). Lets hope with a keg of "the blend" IPA and a primed Randall  
11.) PistolPatch*
12.)Vlad the Pale Aler 
13.)the exchange students next door
14.) faryg
15.) Malty Cultural
16.) Ausdb
17.)
18.)
19.)
20.)

PS I'm working on a trailer hitch for the mash tun as its a bit big to fit in the back of the car


----------



## paterson2929 (7/3/08)

1.) Randyrob
2.) GMK
3.) Goat
4.) kook
5.) Asher
6.) brendanos
7.) kai
8.) Bigal
9.) hughman666
10.) DiG (if wifey is in Canada).
11.) PistolPatch*
12.)Vlad the Pale Aler 
13.)the exchange students next door
14.) faryg
15.) Malty Cultural
16.)Pato Beer Monster
17.)
18.)
19.)
20.)

Mmmm..... Beer..........and snacks :icon_drunk:


----------



## dig (7/3/08)

ausdb said:


> Lets hope with a keg of "the blend" IPA and a primed Randall


Pffft. The one I brewed today, the last one, will be much better. 
Galaxy,Vienna, CaraRed and CaraMunich 3 and buckets of new season Centennial, Cascade and Amarillo. I won't be working there in April, but I will pick up some growlers or a keg before I leave.


----------



## ausdb (7/3/08)

dig said:


> Pffft. The one I brewed today, the last one, will be much better.
> Galaxy,Vienna, CaraRed and CaraMunich 3 and buckets of new season Centennial, Cascade and Amarillo. I won't be working there in April, but I will pick up some growlers or a keg before I leave.


Doohh (bangs head on desk) I forgot about the last bit


----------



## paterson2929 (7/3/08)

1.) Randyrob
2.) GMK
3.) Goat
4.) kook
5.) Asher
6.) brendanos
7.) kai
8.) Bigal
9.) hughman666
10.) DiG (if wifey is in Canada). Lets hope with a keg of "the blend" IPA and a primed Randall  
11.) PistolPatch*
12.)Vlad the Pale Aler 
13.)the exchange students next door
14.) faryg
15.) Malty Cultural
16.) Ausdb
17.) Pato Beer Monster
18.)
19.)
20.)

Crap, Ausdb must have posted at the same time, list is fixed now


----------



## Doogiechap (7/3/08)

1.) Randyrob
2.) GMK
3.) Goat
4.) kook
5.) Asher
6.) brendanos
7.) kai
8.) Bigal
9.) hughman666
10.) DiG (if wifey is in Canada). Lets hope with a keg of "the blend" IPA and a primed Randall  
11.) PistolPatch*
12.)Vlad the Pale Aler 
13.)the exchange students next door
14.) faryg
15.) Malty Cultural
16.) Ausdb
17.) Pato Beer Monster
18.) Doogiechap (hopefully)  
19.)
20.)


----------



## Tony M (7/3/08)

1.) Randyrob
2.) GMK
3.) Goat
4.) kook
5.) Asher
6.) brendanos
7.) kai
8.) Bigal
9.) hughman666
10.) DiG (if wifey is in Canada). Lets hope with a keg of "the blend" IPA and a primed Randall 
11.) PistolPatch*
12.)Vlad the Pale Aler 
13.)the exchange students next door
14.) faryg
15.) Malty Cultural
16.) Ausdb
17.) Pato Beer Monster
18.) Doogiechap (hopefully) 
19.) Tony M
20.)


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (7/3/08)

Tony M said:


> 1.) Randyrob
> 2.) GMK
> 3.) Goat
> 4.) kook
> ...


----------



## randyrob (10/3/08)

1.) Randyrob
2.) GMK
3.) Goat
4.) kook
5.) Asher
6.) brendanos
7.) kai
8.) Bigal
9.) hughman666
10.) DiG (if wifey is in Canada). Lets hope with a keg of "the blend" IPA and a primed Randall 
11.) PistolPatch*
12.) Vlad the Pale Aler 
13.) the exchange students next door
14.) faryg
15.) Malty Cultural
16.) Ausdb
17.) Pato Beer Monster
18.) Doogiechap (hopefully) 
19.) Tony M
20.) GB (if the wifes shifts work out)
21.) 
22.) 
23.) 
24.) 
25.) 
.....................................

if everyone's keen on flicking in some money, i can organise a pig on a spit????

it should help soak up some of the drinking from the Keg-on-athon!


----------



## dig (10/3/08)

We should also chip in for a blow up paddle pool and a large amount of jelly. That'll prevent the exchange students from becoming bored with geeky beer talk.


----------



## ausdb (10/3/08)

randyrob said:


> if everyone's keen on flicking in some money, i can organise a pig on a spit????


Mmmm Pig and Beer the only two real foods groups one needs to survive.
Except for maybe a serve of jelly covered exchange students for desert?


----------



## Goat (10/3/08)

I'm happy to kick in some loot for the jelly and pig on a spit. 

What do the numbers look like Rob ?


----------



## GMK (10/3/08)

Happy to put in to.

Also - if you guys want to throw in 5.00 ea - i will get some commerative stubby holders made up.

Will need your name and what we call the day...

I like GMKegaton....

:lol:


----------



## kook (10/3/08)

I'll put in for some pig!


----------



## randyrob (10/3/08)

Goat said:


> I'm happy to kick in some loot for the exchan..... pig on a spit. What do the numbers look like Rob ?



i just got off the phone to Mcsherry Quality Meats up the road from me, the guy was really quite helpful
the also hire the equipment as well

here's the down low:

if u purchase under 20 kg's of pig it's $13.50 a kg if u purchase over that it's $11 a kilo bare in mind there is cartlidge, head etc that won't get eaten (nugget already has her hand up for the pigs ears!) so a 20kg pig we'll prolly get 6kg's of meat.

20 x 11 = $220 for meat, equipment hire is $70 plus gas etc....

so we'd be looking at $15 a head for 20 people quite expensive i know, it's more of a novelty thing i guess watching your dinner turn round and around, a cheaper way to go about it would be to grab a big slab of meat and chuck it in the webber not as fancy i know but a shed load cheaper!

so we got options i guess, i've got access to motors and 44 gallon drums so i guess we could knock up our own spit
or if anyone is good on the webber u can put ur hand up?

Cheers Rob.

p.s. jelly is dirt cheap i'm happy to provide that :icon_drool2:


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (10/3/08)

I'm sure Aus DB (AKA McGyver) can throw a motorised spit together using whatever is available in the boot of everyones car.


----------



## Kai (10/3/08)

I'm happy to put in for pig and jelly. The date is now definitely inked into my diary... should have some sparkling ales ready for those who want something a little less hoppy (Pat).


----------



## sinkas (10/3/08)

How about we all give Kook $20 for a smoked chook each!

Would hardly be any trouble at all im sure! (Joke)


----------



## PistolPatch (10/3/08)

That's the spirit Kai!

I just sent randy an email saying that I'm fine with a pig as long as he cuts it's bloody head off. At the QLD Swap I found it a little off-putting seeing the hazed over eyes of a dead pig going around and around every time I passed the spit :unsure: At the end of the night everyone's eyes looked like the pigs so things got really scary. In fact, those thought pictures are making me swing towards beef or lamb! 

Finally, anyone from down here who wants to public it up and taxi it back, please flick me a PM.

Spot!
Pat

Looks like you have a top bunch of troops coming Rob but hey! Who stole my girls from next door from this post? :angry:


----------



## kook (10/3/08)

I'm happy to smoke some chooks if need be. They only take about 2 hrs, and if butterflied I can fit 5 in the smoker.


----------



## ausdb (11/3/08)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> I'm sure Aus DB (AKA McGyver) can throw a motorised spit together using whatever is available in the boot of everyones car.


Someone remind me to bring the "Brewers Meccano" set and grinder and I'll knock something up.


----------



## sinkas (11/3/08)

Its been noted that this brew day is having a deliterious effect on the West Coast Brewers planned bus tour of the Swan Valley.

I was wondering if it would be better to bring the bus trip forward to this "brew day " weekend, as surely a bus tour of the local specialties of brewing is more important to a tourist than a brewday that, could for all intents and purpouses be in anyones backyard. Also I am sure GMK has seen a beer brewed before....


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (11/3/08)

sinkas said:


> Its been noted that this brew day is having a deliterious effect on the West Coast Brewers planned bus tour of the Swan Valley.
> 
> I was wondering if it would be better to bring the bus trip forward to this "brew day " weekend, as surely a bus tour of the local specialties of brewing is more important to a tourist than a brewday that, could for all intents and purpouses be in anyones backyard. Also I am sure GMK has seen a beer brewed before....




Good point Sinkas, but I think GMK stated his preference towards a brewday.
Just an unfortunate clash of dates, I will still take 'expressions of interest' for the bus tour as it is a WCB event and not an AHB one, if there are not enough takers than I will move it to later on in the year.


----------



## GMK (11/3/08)

I am happy with a bus tour if it fits in better with everyone...

Just don't ask me to drive...


----------



## deebee (14/3/08)

1.) Randyrob
2.) GMK
3.) Goat
4.) kook
5.) Asher
6.) brendanos
7.) kai
8.) Bigal
9.) hughman666
10.) DiG (if wifey is in Canada). Lets hope with a keg of "the blend" IPA and a primed Randall 
11.) PistolPatch*
12.) Vlad the Pale Aler 
13.) the exchange students next door
14.) faryg
15.) Malty Cultural
16.) Ausdb
17.) Pato Beer Monster
18.) Doogiechap (hopefully) 
19.) Tony M
20.) GB (if the wifes shifts work out)
21.) deebee
22.) 
23.) 
24.) 
25.) 


(also willing to pay for swine flesh.)


----------



## hughman666 (14/3/08)

sinkas said:


> Its been noted that this brew day is having a deliterious effect on the West Coast Brewers planned bus tour of the Swan Valley.
> 
> I was wondering if it would be better to bring the bus trip forward to this "brew day " weekend, as surely a bus tour of the local specialties of brewing is more important to a tourist than a brewday that, could for all intents and purpouses be in anyones backyard. Also I am sure GMK has seen a beer brewed before....



personally i think the swan valley's a little over-rated. some nice places but a lot of average beer. brewday is better, unless we can get the pig on a spit on the bus :unsure:


----------



## dig (14/3/08)

hughman666 said:


> brewday is better, unless we can get the pig on a spit on the bus :unsure:


You'd need to remove a few rows of seats to make room for the paddle pool.


----------



## ohitsbrad (14/3/08)

deebee said:


> 1.) Randyrob
> 2.) GMK
> 3.) Goat
> 4.) kook
> ...


----------



## Tony M (14/3/08)

1.) Randyrob
2.) GMK
3.) Goat
4.) kook
5.) Asher
6.) brendanos
7.) kai
8.) Bigal
9.) hughman666
10.) DiG (if wifey is in Canada). Lets hope with a keg of "the blend" IPA and a primed Randall 
11.) PistolPatch*
12.) Vlad the Pale Aler 
13.) the exchange students next door
14.) faryg
15.) Malty Cultural
16.) Ausdb
17.) Pato Beer Monster
18.) Doogiechap (hopefully) 
19.) Tony M (Its easier to throw in twenty bucks for catering than cook those bloody chicken wings again)
20.) GB (if the wifes shifts work out)
21.) deebee
22.) ohitsbrad (not so willing to pay for swine flesh)
23.) 
24.) 
25.) 

(also willing to pay for swine flesh.)


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (14/3/08)

Tony M said:


> 1.) Randyrob
> 2.) GMK
> 3.) Goat
> 4.) kook
> ...


Count me out on the swine also.Got a nice lentil burger? I will bring my own munchies.


----------



## GMK (14/3/08)

Mate - this is looking fanbeertatstic...

Does anyone want to put in 5.00 for Commerative Stubby holders.

I can get them made with names etc ...

But no one has replied yet...


----------



## brendanos (14/3/08)

Can't really say that I drink beer out of a stubby all that often!


----------



## kook (14/3/08)

Not really the stubby holder type either. If you put a glass in it you can't see the beer!

I'd rather use a smaller glass and drink quicker


----------



## barfridge (14/3/08)

barfridge signing in from the outer reaches of the universe.

I'll try to make it, but I'm currently working 4 jobs, so I don't have much free time at the moment. Will confirm the week before the day.


----------



## mika (14/3/08)

Instead of the Stubbie holder...t-shirt "Grand Master Ken came to Perth and all I got was this lousy t-shirt"


----------



## randyrob (6/4/08)

Hey Guys,

PM's have been sent out.

Hoping to run the Maiden Voyage on my 100L Mash Tun with a woop ass batch of Robust Porter  

Cheers Rob.


----------



## sinkas (6/4/08)

Sorry Im out,
Hope its blast.


----------



## Kai (7/4/08)

Worried you might get jumped on the lawn again, Case? 

I'll be there. I might even have some honest-to-goodness home-brewed beer to bring too.


----------



## deebee (7/4/08)

Boy am I looking forward to a day out. I will be there. I have no stock and will not be bringing home-brewed beer but might have the decantings off the top of a starter by then, if you're lucky.


----------



## ausdb (7/4/08)

deebee said:


> Boy am I looking forward to a day out. I will be there. I have no stock and will not be bringing home-brewed beer but might have the decantings off the top of a starter by then, if you're lucky.


I recall you are connoisseur of them deebee remembering back to the brewday at Goats when you skulled the starter


----------



## randyrob (7/4/08)

ausdb said:


> I recall you are connoisseur of them deebee remembering back to the brewday at Goats when you skulled the starter



if thats the is the case, i sure hope deebee is thirsty as i've got a 15L starter going :icon_drool2:


----------



## deebee (7/4/08)

ausdb said:


> I recall you are connoisseur of them deebee remembering back to the brewday at Goats when you skulled the starter




I DID NOT skull the starter. I sipped it thoughtfully until it was all gone.


----------



## recharge (7/4/08)

Damn wish i could make it. Need a brew day fix too.
Hope everyone has a great day.

Rich


----------



## randyrob (11/4/08)

Hey Guys,

looks like my mate "simba" want's to jump on this brewing bandwagon, he is a qualified aviation mechanic and has been busy putting his AG brewing rig together
with stolen pieces from aircrafts. He called me last night and wants to bring his rig down on the brewday and enlist the help from you guys with his first mash
i asked him what he would like to brew and he said "an english pale ale", i can't think of anything tastier than darryn's TTLLPA!

Cheers Rob.


----------



## mika (11/4/08)

Aircraft parts hey ? Sounds like competition..
Has he installed an Ejector Seat ?
Can't wait to hear the Rolls Royce Gas turbine spooling up for the boil.


----------



## Doogiechap (19/4/08)

Well fellas it looks like there might be a communal taxi or bus run from Pats in Freo to Robs. Anyone else en-route who might be interested in sharing a ride feel free to PM me or Pat  .
Cheers
Doug


----------



## mika (21/4/08)

Woohoo ! Great day Rob and Sarah. Thoroughly enjoyed myself, the Sunday timeslot is proving to be a bad idea this morning, but I'm sure I'll survive 

I didn't have my camera with me, so someone else will have to post the photos of Deebee skulling that 15L starter... :huh:


----------



## Tony M (21/4/08)

Thanks for a great day Rob. Its always good to see a brewer controlling his equipment like an astronaut landing a space shuttle. Sarah did an excellent job of the catering. The bar gets raised after every meet.
Good to meet you Kenny. I've never seen anyone stirfry beer before. I learn something new every brewday.
BTW I have attached a photo of modifications which will improve the functionality of your mash kettle.


----------



## Guest Lurker (21/4/08)

Come on guys, I don't often miss these things, but when I do, I need photos.


----------



## Simon W (21/4/08)

Ditto, was in Sorrento when the call went out. My eye's must be painted on 'coz I missed this thread till now....
PICS!


----------



## Asher (21/4/08)

Great shindig Rob and Sarah!

Good to catch up with everyone and meet GMK. Tasted some sensation beers and lost my cherry to a Randall!
Spoke to a brick wall about all grain brewing for a while too.... got bored of that and went back to musing all things beer with everyone else... 

Top day!
:icon_cheers: 

Asher


----------



## Doogiechap (21/4/08)

Twas a sensational day. Thanks Rob and Sarah for a top effort. :icon_cheers: 
There were some sensational beers flying about. The 2002 Chimay Blue was a bit of a highlight for me as was the growler of Colonial Porter that Brendanos pulled out. Was fantastic to meet Kenny and Mrs Kenny. The fashions of the day went a bit strange with one brewer exposing his midriff to keep cool :blink: .

Some very dodgy phone camera piccys....

Kenny caramalising some wort.

Look out Sqyre, you are not the only brewer with an eager brewing partner,

good on ya Sarah !​The den of iniquity


​One happy brewer after an ardous battle with a stuck sparge.​Again, thanks everyone for a great afternoon !
Cheers
Doug


----------



## Goat (21/4/08)

Yep - ditto from me; thanks Sarah and Rob for another great day.

The only slightly disappointing aspect of the day was the late piking of a couple of the stalwarts - you know who you are !

... and well done to Simba for the 'build and brewday' - that's a first and was quite an effort ! But it proves how easy it is to set up an AG system.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (21/4/08)

Great beer, great company and a great day.
Just for the record I did'nt fall over I was pushed.


----------



## PistolPatch (21/4/08)

LOL Vlad!

Thanks a heap Mr and Mrs Randy :icon_cheers: Top food, beer and what a great house. Also great to meet Mr and Mrs Kenny plus a few others I haven't met before. Vlad and Brendanos had their magic eskies going again pulling out a about 150 different beers from each and Rob pulled out a few pearlers as well though I can't see myself buying a case of Deus any time soon :unsure:

Well done on the BIAP (Brew in a Pan) Kenny - never seen that before!

Thanks again Rob and Sarah - when's the next one?

Spot ya,
Pat


----------



## ausdb (21/4/08)

Hey RR and Sarah
Thanks very much for an enjoyable afternoon, sorry I couldn't stay I thought the worst was over after the stuck sparge little did I know that it was only the begining h34r: Thank god the mash tun didn't fall apart.
Lets hope the beer turns out well, especially Simba's aptly named inaugural brew!!!!!!!


----------



## kook (21/4/08)

Wish I could of made it guys - Gastro sucks!


----------



## RobB (22/4/08)

Thanks Rob and Sarah for putting on a great show. It was great to put some faces to names and I sampled some truly outstanding beer.

Just what was going on as I left? The stuck sparge was entertainment enough, but the stuck no-chill was new to me.

Cheers,

Rob


----------



## randyrob (22/4/08)

Hey Guys,

first of all i am really sorry that i couldn't manage a trifactor with a boil over as well, this was out of my control as doogie was looking after that side of things.

now for some pics, i only took a few on my camera at the start of the day before everone rocked up and i got distracted. 

I'm sure there are a few shots of the flawless sparge action going on somewhere?





Inside Mash Tun




Magic Welds




Insulated




Halfluck Rig Mark 3




Grain




Doughing In.




Mash




Covered Up.




Makeshift Keg Fridge




Randal and his friend Dirty.




Some Ppl.




Some Other Ppl.




Slightly Out of focus Doogie




No Comment.




Cupid himself




and a 1:1 mash, No guesses who's idea that was.

============


Lost / Found:

Schooner Glass

Tupperware / Serving Dish

Ian i also have your Pickle Jar but it is empty so u can have it back at the next WCB gig.

====

Cheers Rob.


----------



## deebee (22/4/08)

Wish I could have been there to meet Kenny and catch up with you mob. Missus was away so kind of got stuck with the kids. Nice looking set up Rob.


DB


----------



## GMK (22/4/08)

Well back in Adl Today....

Had a great time at the Brew Day - many thanks to Rob & Sarah as the hosts.
Hope we can arrange one for you guys one day when you get to Adelaide.

You have a great, friendly & knowledgable bunch over there.
Was great to catch up and put faces to names. How Good was Rob - not only did he put on a stuck sparge and what you need to do to fix it - but then as an encore put on a stuck kettle and what you need to do to fix it..
Great Lessons there Rob  pity we forgot to take photos....

All the beers on Hand including tasting Rob's Randelised IPA was great. The food was fantastic - for once Kai did not need to bring the cheese as alot of us did.

I got there at 11.00am and left at 8.20pm....Great hospitality.

Will find some pics and post when i get them avilable.


----------



## brendanos (23/4/08)

Thanks everyone for a lovely day, it''s great to be able to associate with such an eclectic and passionate bunch of humans! Plus, unlike my mates, noone seems to get tired of talking about beer  Double thanks to Sarah, your hospitality was sensational.

Hope you had a good one Ken, if I'm ever passing through i'll be sure to stop by to sample a few of your barleywines and pass out in your caravan


----------



## GMK (23/4/08)

brendanos said:


> Thanks everyone for a lovely day, it''s great to be able to associate with such an eclectic and passionate bunch of humans! Plus, unlike my mates, noone seems to get tired of talking about beer  Double thanks to Sarah, your hospitality was sensational.
> 
> Hope you had a good one Ken, if I'm ever passing through i'll be sure to stop by to sample a few of your barleywines and pass out in your caravan



No worries - you are your lovely girlfriend will be most welcome - then we can sit in the bar talk beer and drink beer, while they stay in the house and do those girlie things... cook bar snakcks etc...

Gee - I hope Mrs Kenny doesn't read this.

hahahah


----------



## Kai (24/4/08)

Was a great day, good to see you kenny and thanks rob and sarah for your excellent hospitality. And of course, it's always good to catch up with the other Perthites over a beer or two... the 2002 chimay blue was definitely a standout, the hahn millennium ale surprisingly good and I think rob's dirty ipa may have been responsible for me waking up on my couch at 2 in the morning.

A few quick photos, since everyone's doing it:



The Grand Master demonstrates how to caramelise wort for a TTLPA style beer. Perhaps the most photographed event of the day; everyone's reflexes were to dulled to snap vlad falling over.



We've all seen plenty of "cylindrical SS vessels" in home breweries, this is the first time I've seen a cylindrical SS mash paddle, much to my personal amusement. A few witnesses may attest to my tendency to keep touching it over the course of the evening.



Not really sure what to say about this one.



The "no chill" method in action because rob has too many beers fermenting. Or not enough fermentation space.



A stuck kettle follows the stuck sparge so mika and rob employ the no-chill funnel method. This is my kinda brewday; beer and wort all over the place, multiple brews being crafted at once with deceptive ease, good times, good beer and lubricated enthusiasm triumphing over adversity  Cheers!


----------



## randyrob (14/5/08)

Well after well known trial and tribulation on the brewday, 
i bring you the finished product:




a very tasty beer indeed, i've been getting in the habbit of pouring one and going and doing something else for 1/2 an hour until she warms up 
then enjoying. perfect drink in this kind of weater

Cheers Rob.


----------



## GMK (14/5/08)

That looks mighty fine.

As a thankyou for your great hospitality in opening your house up for the brewday - and because my wife and i had so much fun...Posted today (as luck would have it) is a small thank you gift - consisting of;

~GMK Handturned wooden SA Blue gum magnetic bottle opener
~3x laminated AUssiehomebrewer stickers to stick on the drip tray just under the taps so that you can right the beer, hops, OG, FG, Style, alcohol %, notes, yeast etc on them to show what is in each tap.
~Permanent blue whiteboard marker for writing on the laminated stickers - washes off with metho.

Hope you like them.

I hope to see a pic of it all set up when done 

Kerryl - aka Mrs Kenny - says hi to Sarah.....


----------

